
Grooscript – Transpile Groovy to JavaScript - nikolay
http://grooscript.org/
======
humbleMouse
As a java/groovy programmer, all I have to say about this is SUPER LOLZ. What
would be a use case for something like this? Could it make spock tests into
javascript tests?

~~~
xirdstl
I came across this as we were looking at different JavaScript transpiler
options for our project (where the backend is a Spring Boot app using Groovy).

Fun, but it sort of felt like an example of "every language has a JavaScript
transpiler".

